# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  E Shtuna e Shpirtrave (Shen Llazari) dhe e Diela e Palmave (Dafinave)

## Albo

*E Shtuna e Llazarit dhe e Diela e Dafinës*

Java që pason të Dielën e Shën Marisë së Egjiptit, quhet *Java e Dafinës* ose e *Luleve*. Shërbesat e të Martës së kësaj jave, përmendin që miku i Jisuit, Llazari, ka vdekur dhe Zoti po shkon t'a ngjallë atë prej së vdekurish (Joani 11). Në ditët që pasojnë drejt së Shtunës, Kisha, në himnet dhe vargjet e saj, vazhdon ta ndjekë Jisuin drejt Betanisë, në varrin e Llazarit. Të Premten në mbremje, vigjilja e kremtimit të *Ngjalljes së Llazarit*, "dyzet ditët e mëdha shpëtimtare" të Kreshmës së Madhe, formalisht kanë arritur në një përflindim:

*Mbasi kemi përfunduar dyzet ditët për përfitim të shpirtrave tanë, të lutemi o Njeridashës, që të mundim të shohin Javën e Madhe të Pësimit Tënd dhe në të, të mundim të Lavdërojmë madhështinë Tënde dhe planin Tënd të papërshkruar për shpëtimin tonë... (Himn i Mbrëmësores).
*
E Shtuna e Llazarit është një kremtin paskal. Eshtë hera e vetme në tërë vitin kishtar, që shërbesa e Ngjalljes e së Dielës kremtohet në një ditë tjetër. Në Meshën e së Shtunës së Llazarit, Kisha lavdëron Krishtin si "Ngjallja dhe Jeta", i Cili me anë të ngjalljes së Llazarit ka konfirmuar, madje edhe përpara pësimit dhe vdekjes së tij, ngjalljen e Përgjithshme të njerëzimit.

*O Krisht Perëndia Ynë, kur ngjallët Llazarin prej së vdekurish, përpara Pësimit Tënd, tregove Ngjalljen e Përgjithshme. Prandaj edhe ne porsi fëmijët që mbanin palma e lule në duar, shenja të fitores dhe triumfit po të thërrasim: "O Mundës i Vdekjes, Hosana më të lartat! I bekuar është ai që vjen në emrin e Zotit (Përlëshorja e Festës).*

*Krishti Perëndi, gëzim i të gjithëve dhe dritë e shkëlqim dhe ngjallje e të gjithë njerëzve, përmbi dhenë u shfaq tani dhe sipas mirësisë së tij, na dha shëmbëllesën e Ngjalljes së nesërme, mëshirën dhe ndjesën e mëkateve {Shkurtorja (Kondaqi).*

Në Meshën Hyjnore të së Shtunës së Llazarit, vargu pagëzimor nga Galatianët: *"Sa u pagëzuat me Krishtin, me Krishtin u veshët" (Galatianët 3:27)*, zëvëndëson Himnin Trishenjtor, duke treguar kështu karakterin ngjallësor të kremtimit dhe faktin që e Shtuna e Llazarit ishte dikur një ndër pak ditët e mëdha pagëzimore në Vitin Kishtar të Kishës Orthodhokse.

Për shkak të ngjalljes së Llazarit prej së vdekurish, Krishti u përshëndet nga populli si Mesia i shumëpritur, Mbreti i Izraelit. Kështu, në përmbushjen e profecive të Dhiatës së Vjetër, ai hyri në Jerusalem, Qyteti i Mbretit, hipur mbi pulishtin e një gomari (Zaharia 9:9; Joani 12:12). Turma e përshëndeti atë me degë palmash nëpër duar dhe duke britur thirrje lavdërimi: *Hosana! I bekuar është ai që vjen në emrin e Zotit! Biri i Davidit! Mbreti i Israelit!* Për shkak të këtij lavdërimi nga ana e popullit, priftërinjtë dhe shkronjësit bënë këshillë *"ta vrisnin" (Lluka 19:47; Joani 11:53,12:10)*.

Festa e *Hyrjes triumfale të Krishtin në Jeruzalem, E Diela e Dafinës*, është një nga dymbëdhjetë festat e mëdha të Kishës. Shërbesat e kësaj të Diele pasojnë direkt ato të së Shtunës së Llazarit. Kisha vazhdon të jetë e veshur me shkëlqimin ngjallësor, e mbushur me himne që vazhdimisht përsërisin *Hosana*, blatuar Krishtit si Mesia-Mbret, i cili vjen në emrin e Perëndisë Atë, për shpëtimin e botës.

Tropari kryesor i të Dielës së Dafinës është i njëjti me atë të së Shtunës së Llazarit. Ai këndohet gjatë gjithë shërbesave dhe në Meshën Hyjnore është përdorur si antifoni i tretë, që pason vargje psalmorë të tjerë të veçantë, të cilët këndohen si antifone liturgjike në vend të atyre që këndohen normalisht. Tropari i dytë i festës, si edhe shkurtorja dhe himne e vargje të tjera, vazhdojnë të lavdërojnë manifestimin triumfal të Krishtit "gjashtë ditë para Pashkës", kur ai do e jepte vetveten në Darkën dhe në Kryqin për jetën e botës.

*Hiri i Shpirtit të Shenjtë na mblodhi sot; edhe të gjithë e ngremë kryqin dhe themi: I bekuar është ai që vjen në emrin e Zotit, hosana në më të lartat! (Vargu i Parë i Mbrëmësores).

U varrosëm me pagëzimin bashkë me ty, o Krisht Perëndia ynë, u vlerësuam për jetën pa vdekje me Ngjalljen tënde dhe të thërrasim me lavdi: Hosana në më të lartat, i bekuar është ai që vjen në emrin e Zotit! (Tropari i Dytë).

Në qiell si Mbret mbi fron, në dhenë si rob mbi pulisht, na je shfaqur o Krisht Perëndi, prano lavdërimin e engjëjve dhe këngët e fëmijve që këndojnë: I bekuar është ai që vjen të shpëtojë Adamin! (Shkurtorja).*

Në Mbrëmësoren e festës të së Dielës së Dafinës këndohen profecitë nga Dhiata e Vjetër rreth Mesias-Mbret dhe Ungjilli i Mëngjesit tregon hyrjen e Krishtit në Jeruzalem. Përpara ose pas Meshës bëhet bekimi i degëve të gjelbëra dhe pastaj ato i'u shpërndahen besnikëve. Ata i mbajnë ato në duar, si shenjë e lavdërimit të Jisuit si Mbret e Shpëtimtar. Këto degë zakonisht janë palma ose dafina. Në mungesë të tyre mund të përdoren degë të tjera të gjelbëra.*

Kur populli mban nëpër duar degët dhe i këndon Zotit të Dielën e Dafinës, ata janë gjykuar së bashku me turmën e Jerusalemit. Sepse ishin të njëjtët zëra që i thirrën *"Hosana"* Krishtit dhe disa ditë më vonë thirrën për Krishtin tek Pilati *"Kryqëzoje"*. Kështu, në liturgjinë e Kishës jetët e njerëzve vazhdojnë të gjykohen kur ata e përshëndesin Krishtin me "degët e fitores" dhe hynë me Të në ditët e "pësimit të vullnetshëm".


_* Në vendin tonë përdoren degë dafine, si në shumicën e vendeve Europiane. Në Palestinë palma ishte simbol i fitores, ndërsa në vendet mesdhetare të Europës kjo simbolizohej nga dafina._

----------


## Matrix

_1 Ishte atëherë i sëmurë një farë Llazari nga Betania, fshati i Marisë dhe i Martës, motrës së saj.
2 Maria ishte ajo që e vajosi me vaj erëkëndëshëm Zotin dhe ia fshiu këmbët me flokët e saj; dhe vëllai i saj, Llazari, ishte i sëmurë.
3 Prandaj motrat i dërguan fjalë Jezusit: "Zot, ja, ai që ti e do shumë është i sëmurë".
4 Dhe Jezusi si dëgjoi këto tha: "Kjo sëmundje nuk është për vdekje, po për lavdinë e Perëndisë, që nëpërmjet saj të përlëvdohet Biri i Perëndisë".
5 Por Jezusi e donte Martën, motrën e saj dhe Llazarin.
6 Kur dëgjoi se Llazari ishte i sëmurë, qëndroi edhe dy ditë në vendin ku ishte.
7 Pastaj u tha dishepujve: "Të kthehemi përsëri në Juda".
8 Dishepujt i thanë: "Mësues, pak më parë Judenjtë kërkonin të të vrisnin me gurë dhe ti po shkon përsëri atje?".
9 Jezusi u përgjigj: "Nuk janë vallë dymbëdhjetë, orët e ditës? Kur dikush ecën ditën, nuk pengohet, sepse sheh dritën e kësaj bote,
10 por nëse dikush ecën natën, pengohet, sepse drita nuk është në të".
11 Mbasi i tha këto gjëra, shtoi: "Mikun tonë, Llazarin e ka zënë gjumi, por unë po shkoj ta zgjoj".
12 Atëherë dishepujt e tij thanë: "Zot, po të flejë, do të shpëtojë".
13 Por Jezusi u kishte folur për vdekjen e tij, kurse ata pandehnin se kishte folur për fjetjen e gjumit.
14 Atëherë Jezusi u tha atyre haptas: "Llazari ka vdekur.
15 Edhe unë gëzohem për ju që nuk isha atje, që të besoni; por le të shkojmë tek ai".
16 Atëherë Thomai, i quajtur Binjaku, u tha bashkëdishepujve: "Të shkojmë edhe ne, që të vdesim me të".
17 Kur arriti Jezusi, pra, gjeti që Llazari ishte që prej katër ditësh në varr.
18 Por Betania ishte rreth pesëmbëdhjetë stade larg Jeruzalemit.
19 Dhe shumë Judenj kishin ardhur te Marta dhe te Maria për t'i ngushëlluar për vëllanë e tyre.
20 Marta, pra, si e mori vesh se po vinte Jezusi, i doli përpara; kurse Maria ishte ulur në shtëpi.
21 Marta i tha Jezusit: "Zot, po të ishe këtu, im vëlla nuk do të kishte vdekur,
22 por edhe tani e di se të gjitha ato që ti i kërkon Perëndisë, Perëndia do të t'i japë".
23 Jezusi i tha: "Yt vëlla do të ringjallet".
24 Marta i tha: "E di se do të ringjallet, në ringjallje, ditën e fundit".
25 Jezusi i tha: "Unë jam ringjallja dhe jeta; ai që beson në mua, edhe sikur të duhej të vdesë do të jetojë.
26 Dhe ai që jeton e beson në mua, nuk do të vdesë kurrë përjetë. A e beson këtë?".
27 Ajo i tha: "Po, Zot, unë besoj se ti je Krishti, Biri i Perëndisë, që duhet të vinte në botë"
28 Dhe, si tha kështu, shkoi të thërrasë fshehtas Marinë, motrën e saj, duke thënë: "Mësuesi është këtu dhe po të thërret".
29 Posa e dëgjoi, ajo u çua me nxitim dhe erdhi tek ai.
30 Por Jezusi ende nuk kishte arritur në fshat, por ndodhej në vendin ku Marta e kishte takuar.
31 Prandaj Judenjtë që ishin me të në shtëpi për ta ngushëlluar, kur panë se Maria u çua me nxitim dhe doli, e ndoqën, duke thënë: "Ajo po shkon te varri për të qarë aty".
32 Sapo Maria arriti te vendi ku ndodhej Jezusi dhe e pa atë, i ra ndër këmbë duke i thënë: "Zot, po të ishe ti këtu, im vëlla nuk do të kishte vdekur".
33 Atëherë Jezusi, kur pa se ajo dhe Judenjtë që kishin ardhur me të po qanin, u psherëtiu në frymë dhe u trondit,
34 dhe tha: "Ku e keni vënë?". Ata i thanë: "Zot, eja e shih!".
35 Jezusi qau.
36 Atëherë Judenjtë thanë: "Shih, sa e donte!".
37 Por disa nga ata thanë: "Ky, që i hapi sytë të verbërit, s'mund të bënte që ky të mos vdiste?".
38 Prandaj Jezusi, përsëri i tronditur përbrenda, erdhi te varri; por ky ishte një guvë dhe kishte përpara një gur.
39 Jezusi tha: "Hiqni gurin!". Marta, motra e të vdekurit, i tha: "Zot, ai tashmë qelbet, sepse ka vdekur prej katër ditësh".
40 Jezusi i tha: "A nuk të thashë se po të besosh, do të shohësh lavdinë e Perëndisë?".
41 Atëherë ata e hoqën gurin prej vendit ku ishte shtrirë i vdekuri. Dhe Jezusi i ngriti sytë lart dhe tha: "O Atë, të falënderoj që më ke dëgjuar.
42 Unë e dija mirë se ti gjithnjë më dëgjon, por i kam thënë këto për turmën që është përreth, që të besojnë se ti më ke dërguar".
43 Dhe, mbasi tha këto, thirri me zë të lartë: "Llazar, eja jashtë!".
44 Atëherë i vdekuri doli, me duart e këmbët të lidhura me rripa pëlhure dhe me fytyrën të mbështjellë në një rizë. Jezusi u tha atyre: "Zgjidheni dhe lëreni të shkojë!".
45 Atëherë shumë nga Judenjtë, që kishin ardhur te Maria dhe kishin parë gjithçka kishte bërë Jezusi, besuan në të.
46 Por disa nga ata shkuan te farisenjtë dhe u treguan atyre ç'kishte bërë Jezusi.
47 Atëherë krerët e priftërinjve dhe farisenjtë mblodhën sinedrin dhe thanë: "Ç'të bëjmë? Ky njeri po bën shumë shenja.
48 Po ta lëmë të vazhdojë kështu, të gjithë do të besojnë në të, do të vijnë Romakët dhe do të shkatërrojnë vendin dhe kombin tonë".
49 Por një nga ata, Kajafa, që ishte kryeprifti i atij viti, u tha atyre: "Ju nuk kuptoni asgjë;
50 dhe as nuk e konceptoni se është e leverdishme për ne që të vdesë vetëm një njeri për popullin, dhe të mos humbasë gjithë kombi".
51 Por këtë ai nuk e tha nga vetja; por, duke qenë kryeprift i atij viti, profetizoi se Jezusi duhej të vdiste për kombin,
52 dhe jo vetëm për kombin, por edhe për t'i mbledhur në një, bijtë e Perëndisë që ishin të shpërndarë.
53 Që nga ajo ditë, pra, ata vendosën ta vrasin.
54 Për këtë arsye Jezusi nuk ecte më haptasi midis Judenjve, por u tërhoq në një krahinë afër shkretëtirës, në një qytet që quhej Efraim dhe aty rrinte me dishepujt e tij.
55 Dhe Pashka e Judenjve ishte afër dhe shumë veta nga ajo krahinë u ngjitën në Jeruzalem përpara Pashkës për t'u pastruar.
56 E kërkonin, pra, Jezusin dhe, duke qëndruar në tempull, thoshnin në mes tyre: "Si ju duket juve? A do të vijë ai për festë?".
57 Krerët e priftërinjve dhe farisenjtë kishin dhënë urdhër që, po ta dinte ndokush se ku ishte ai, të sinjalizonte që ta kapnin._

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ringjallja e Llazarit, ne traditen ortodokse perkujtohet te shtunen para fillimit te Javes se Madhe. Ne fakt kjo feste shenon fillimin e kesaj Jave.
Me ringjalljen e Llazarit, Krishti tregoi se Ai eshte Ringjallja dhe Jeta.

Sipas tradites, Llazari u largua me pas ne Qipro, per t'i shpetuar persekutimit te judenjve. Aty ai vazhdoi te ishte nje shenje e gjalle e Ringjalljes per Kishen qe lindi aty.

----------


## ilia spiro

E diela e dafinave

Nisi atmosfera e Javës së Madhe në Kishën tonë Orthodhokse.Pas ngjalljes së Llazarit, Krishti shkoi në Vithania në Jerusalem. Hyrja e Tij në Qytetin e Shenjtë ishte një tjetër triumf. Ai u përshëndet nga turmat e njerëzve që e prisnin si Mesia -Mbret të Izraelit. Ata e përshëndetën me tufa lulesh në duar dhe me thirrje lavdërimi: “Hosana! I bekuar është Ai që vjen në emrin e Zotit! Bir i Davidit! Mbret i Izraelit”.
Ungjilli i lexuar në Shërbesën e Mëngjesores (Matth. 21:1-11, 15-17) përshkruan hyrjen triumfale të Jisuit në Jerusalem. Në fund të Shërbesës së Mëngjesit prifti thotë një lutje, bekon tufat e dafinave dhe më pas i shpërndan tek besimtarët. Me tufa dafinash në duar ne përshëndesim Mbretin duke kënduar. Ne e pohojmë atë si Mbretin dhe Zotin tonë. Mbretëria e Perëndisë tashmë ka filluar dhe në ditën e pagëzimit ne jemi bërë qytetarë të tij duke premtuar për të qenë besnikë. Kur ne marrim nga prifti tufën e dafinave, duke përtërirë betimin tonë tek Mbreti ynë dhe duke pohuar se jetojmë në Mbretërinë e Tij dhe çdo gjë në jetën tonë i përket Krishtit, asgjë nuk mund të na largojë nga Zotëruesi ynë i vërtetë.
Ne e dimë se Mbretëria është në rrugën e Tij për në Golgotha, në kryqëzimin dhe në varr. Ne e dimë se ky triumf është prolog i sakrificës së Tij. Tufat në duar tregojnë gatishmërinë për ta ndjekur Atë në këtë rrugë të sakrifikimit. Pranimi ynë i sakrificës dhe vetëmohimi është e vetmja rrugë për në Mbretëri

----------


## Albo

Sot Kisha Orthodhokse feston te dielen e Palmave. Duke qene se ne Shqiperi nuk rriten palma, njihet edhe si e Diela e Dafinave.

Kjo feste shenon hyrjen e Krishtit ne Jeruzalem dhe fillimin e Javes se Shenjte, javen qe vjen.

Krishti zgjodhi vullnetarisht te pesoje per Hirin e shpetimit tone!
Edhe ne bashke me te!

----------


## Archon

*E shtuna e Llazarit*

Këtë të shtune nderojmë ngjallje e Llazarit prej Jezu Krishtit. Llazari ishte shok I Krishtit dhe të motrat e tij Marta dhe Maria e mikprisnin në shtëpinë e tyre shumë herë, e cila ndodhej në Vithani afër Jeruzalemit. Disa ditë përpara pësimeve të Krishtit, Llazari u sëmur dhe të motrat e tij lajmëruan Zotin I cili ndodhej në Galile që ta vizitonte. Por Zoti ndenji aty deri sa vdiq Llazari edhe atëherë u tha nxënësve të tij që të shkonin ta zgjonin. Kur mbërriti ne Vithani mori vesh prej motrave të Llazarit se ai kishte vdekur prej katër ditësh edhe kërkoj prej tyre që të shikonte varrin e tij. Kur arriti në varr qau edhe kërkoj që ti hiqnin gurin e varrit. Atëherë ngriti sytë prej qiellit, falenderoi Perëndinë dhe Atin dhe me zë të lartë thirri: Llazar dil përjashtë. Menjëherë doli jashtë I mbështjellë me pëlhura prej katër ditësh në varr përpara turmës së njerësve që shikonin çpo ndodhte, edhe Jisui kërkoi që ta lirojnë nga pëlhurat dhe të shkoj në shtëpi. Tradita e vjetër na thotë që Llazari ishte 30 vjeç edhe jetoi edhe 30 vjet të tjera. Edhe mbaroi jetën e tij në Qipro në vitin 63 pas. K, edhe varri I tij në qytetin e Kitieon shkruan: “ Llazar I katërditshmi dhe mik I Krishtit.” Në vitin 890 pas.K u transferua lipsani në Konstandinopojë nga perandori Leondi I Dituri. Tradita na thotë se karakteristika që e veçonte Llazarin pas ngjalljes është se ai nuk qeshi asnjëherë, vetëm kur pa një njeri I cili po vidhte një qyp balte dhe tha : “Po vjedh balta baltën.” Gjatë kësaj ditë nuk bëhen përkujtimore të fjeturish me grurë por vetëm trisagjio.


*LEXIMET E DITES 27 PRILL*

*Apostulli Heb.12:28-13:8*
Prandaj pasi marrim një mbretëri të patundur, le të mbajmë hirin, me anë të të cilit pëlqyeshëm të adhurojmë Perëndinë, me nderim e përkushtim. Sepse “Perëndia ynë është zjarr që tret”. • Dashuria vëllazërore le të mbesë. Mos harroni mikpritjen, sepse me anë të kësaj disa pa e ditur pritën engjëj. Kujtoni të burgosurit, si të burgosur bashkë me ata; ata që heqin keq, si të jeni edhe vetë në trupin e tyre. Martesa le të jetë e ndershme për të gjithë, dhe shtrati i paturpëruar, sepse të përdalët dhe kurorëshkelësit do t’i gjykojë Perëndia. Sjelljet tuaja le të jenë pa lakmi argjendi; le t’u jenë mjaft ato që keni tani; sepse ai ka thënë: “Nuk kam për të të lënë, as nuk kam për të hequr dorë prej teje”. Prandaj ne me guxim le të themi: “Zoti është ndihmësi im, dhe nuk do të kem frikë; ç’do të më bëjë njeriu?”. Kujtoni të parët tuaj, të cilët ju folën juve fjalën e Perëndisë; besimin e tyre ta keni për shembull, duke pasur përpara syve frytin e sjelljeve të tyre. Krishti është po ai dje dhe sot dhe në jetë të jetëve.

*Ungjilli sipas Joanit. 11:1-45*
Edhe ishte një njeri i sëmurë, që quhej Llazar, nga Betania, nga fshati i Marisë e i Martës, motrës së saj. Edhe Maria ishte ajo që leu Zotin me vaj ere, dhe fshiu këmbët e tij me flokët e saj, vëllai i së cilës, Llazari, ishte sëmurë. Të motrat pra dërguan, duke thënë: Zot, ja ai që do ti është sëmurë. Edhe Jisui kur dëgjoi tha: Kjo sëmundje nuk është për vdekje, po për lavdinë e Perëndisë, që të lavdërohet i Biri i Perëndisë me anë të saj. Edhe Jisui i donte Martën dhe të motrën e saj dhe Llazarin. Kur dëgjoi pra se është sëmurë, atëherë qëndroi dy ditë në atë vend ku ishte. Pastaj, pas kësaj u thotë nxënësve: Le të shkojmë prapë në Jude. Nxënësit i thonë: Rabi, tani Judenjtë kërkonin të të vrisnin me gurë, dhe përsëri po shkon atje? Jisui u përgjigj: A nuk ka dymbëdhjetë orë dita? Në ectë ndonjë ditën, nuk pengohet, sepse sheh dritën e kësaj bote. Po në ectë ndonjë natën, pengohet, sepse s’ka dritë në të. Këto tha, edhe pastaj u thotë atyre: Llazari miku ynë fjeti. Po shkoj që ta zgjoj. Nxënësit e tij i thanë pra: Zot, në fjeti, do të shpëtojë. Po Jisui kishte thënë për vdekjen e tij; kurse ata pandehën se thotë për fjetjen e gjumit. Atëherë pra Jisui u tha atyre haptas: Llazari vdiq. Edhe gëzohem për ju, që të besoni, sepse nuk qeshë atje. Por le të shkojmë tek ai. Thomai pra, që quhet binjak, u tha bashkënxënësve të tij: Le të shkojmë edhe ne, që të vdesim bashkë me të. 
Kur erdhi pra Jisui, e gjeti se kishte tashmë katër ditë në varr. Edhe Betania ishte afër Jerusalemit rreth pesëmbëdhjetë stade. Edhe shumë prej Judenjve kishin ardhur te Marta e te Maria, që t’i ngushëllonin për të vëllanë e tyre. Marta pra kur dëgjoi se po vjen Jisui, i doli përpara; dhe Maria rrinte në shtëpi. Marta pra i tha Jisuit: Zot, të ishe këtu, im vëlla nuk do të vdiste. Po edhe tani e di se sa t’i lypësh Perëndisë, do të t’i japë Perëndia. Jisui i thotë asaj: Yt vëlla do të ngjallet. I thotë atij Marta: E di se do të ngjallet në ngjallje në ditën fundit. Jisui i tha: Unë jam ngjallja dhe jeta. Ai që më beson, edhe në vdektë, do të rrojë. Edhe kushdo që rron e më beson, nuk do të vdesë për gjithë jetën. A e beson këtë?
I thotë atij: Po, Zot, unë kam besuar se ti je Krishti, i Biri i Perëndisë, që ke ardhur në botë. Edhe ajo si tha këto, shkoi e thërriti fshehtas Marinë, të motrën e saj, e i tha: Mësuesi është këtu dhe po të thërret. Ajo, kur dëgjoi, ngrihet shpejt dhe vjen tek ai. Jisui ende s’kishte ardhur në fshat, por ishte në atë vend që i doli përpara Marta. Judenjtë pra, që ishin bashkë me të në shtëpi dhe e ngushëllonin, kur panë Marinë se u ngrit shpejt e doli, i shkuan prapa, duke thënë se po shkon në varr për të qarë atje. Maria pra, si erdhi atje ku ishte Jisui, kur e pa atë, i ra ndër këmbë, duke i thënë atij: Zot, po të ishe këtu, vëllai nuk do të më vdiste. Jisui pra kur pa atë duke qarë, dhe Judenjtë që kishin ardhur bashkë me të duke qarë, psherëtiu në shpirtin e tij, dhe u turbullua, e tha: Ku e keni vënë? I thonë: Zot, Zot, eja e shih. Jisui derdhi lot. Judenjtë pra thoshin: Shih sa e donte. Po disa prej tyre thanë: Nuk mundej ky që hapi sytë e të verbrit të bënte që edhe ky të mos vdiste? Jisui pra përsëri duke psherëtirë me vete vjen në varr. Edhe ishte një shpellë, dhe mbi të ishte vënë një gur. Jisui thotë: Ngrini gurin. Marta, e motra e të vdekurit, i thotë: Zot, qelbet tani, sepse ka katër ditë. Jisui i thotë asaj: A nuk të thashë se në besofsh, do të shohësh lavdinë e Perëndisë? Ngritën pra gurin, ku ishte vënë i vdekuri. Edhe Jisui ngriti sytë lart, e tha: Atë, të falëminderit se më dëgjove. Edhe unë e dija se përherë më dëgjon; po këtë e thashë për popullin që rri përreth, që të besojnë se ti më dërgove. Edhe si tha këto, thirri me zë të madh: Llazar, dil jashtë. Edhe i vdekuri doli, lidhur këmbë e duar me rripa pëlhure; dhe fytyra e tij ishte mbështjellë me qefin. Jisui u thotë atyre: Zgjidheni, dhe lëreni të shkojë. Shumë veta pra prej Judenjve, që kishin ardhur te Maria, dhe panë sa bëri Jisui, i besuan.

----------


## Archon

Sot Kisha jone feston te shtunen e Ngjalljes se Llazarit.
Gjithashtu sot festojne diten e emrit te gjithe ata qe kane emrin Llazar apo derivatet e ketij emri...

----------


## Archon

*Zoti i do miqtë e tij dhe i thërret të kthehen në jetë - NGJALLJA E LLAZARIT*

Shtuna e Llazarit dhe e Diela e Dafinave zënë një vend të veçantë midis Kreshmës së Madhe dhe Javës së Shenjtë. Pas dyzet ditë pendimi, që tashmë kanë përfunduar dhe para ditëve të errëta që do t’i paraprijnë Javës së Pësimeve, vijnë dy ditë gëzimi dhe triumfi: E Shtuna e Llazarit dhe e Diela e Dafinave.
Tropari i përbashkët i këtyre ditëve pohon qartë që nëpërmjet ngjalljes së Llazarit Krishti na jep sigurinë e ngjalljes së përgjithshme. Kështu shkojmë në errësirën e kryqëzimit nëpërmjet dritës dhe gëzimit të këtyre dy ditëve. Nën këtë dritë gjejmë kuptimin e vërtetë të kësaj errësire. Me këtë gëzim shohim qartë fitoren e ardhshme të Jisu Krishtit mbi vdekjen.
Në të shtunën përpara të Dielës së Dafinave kremtojmë ngjalljen e Llazarit në Betani (Joani 11:1-46). Kjo mrekulli u shfaq si një siguri nga Krishti te nxënësit përpara Pësimit të Tij, për të kuptuar se, megjithëse vuan dhe vdes, ende Ai është Zot dhe fitimtar mbi vdekjen.

Ngjallja e Llazarit është një ngjarje që bart një kuptim shumë të thellë. Ajo është e lidhur në mënyrë mistike me Ngjalljen e vetë Krishtit, është si profeci në veprim dhe në të njëjtën kohë parashikon Ngjalljen e gjithë të drejtëve në Ditën e Fundit. Llazari është fryti i parë i shpëtuar nga përtëritja e botës. Me ngjalljen e Llazarit “vdekja fillon të dridhet”. Kështu fillon dueli midis Jetës dhe vdekjes, që na jep çelësin për të hyrë në Misterin liturgjik të Pashkës.
Në vitet e hershme të Kishës, e Shtuna e Llazarit është quajtur “Lajmërim i Pashkëve”. Ajo lajmëron dhe parashikon dritën e mrekullueshme, paqen e së shtunës tjetër, të së Shtunës së Madhe, ditën  e Varrit Jetëdhënës. Duhet të kuptojmë se Llazari, mik i Jisuit përfaqëson tërë njerëzimin dhe gjithashtu çdo individ, sepse çdo njeri është krijuar mik i Perëndisë dhe thirret në këtë miqësi hyjnore, njohjen e Perëndisë dhe komunikimin me të. “Në Të ishte jeta dhe jeta ishte drita e njerëzve” (Joani 1:4). Ky mik të cilin e do Perëndia dhe e krijoi prej dashurisë është shkatërruar nga një fuqi që nuk është krijuar nga Perëndia: Vdekja. Bota është veç dhimbje, lot dhe vdekje. Jisu Krishti, duke ardhur te Llazari, në vdekjen e mikut të Tij, “lotoi” (Joani 11:35). Ai loton, sepse Ai sheh triumfin e vdekjes dhe shkatërrimin në botën e krijuar nga Perëndia. “Erë e keqe”. Bota është krijuar për të reflektuar dhe për të shpallur lavdinë e Perëndisë dhe tani “vjen erë e keqe”. Jisui lotoi. Jisu Krishti donte dhe lotoi. Ai e ktheu në jetë mikun e Tij, Llazarin.
Ai na do dhe na thërret të kthehemi në jetë, ne, miqtë e Tij.
Dashuria është ajo që loton në varr dhe bart jetën. Ky është kuptimi i lotëve hyjnorë të Krishtit. Në ta dashuria vazhdon të ekzistojë, krijon, ripërtërin, bart jetën e errët të njeriut: “Llazar, dil jashtë!” Kjo është arsyeja pse e Shtuna e Llazarit është fillim i të dyjave, kryqit, si sakrificë supreme e dashurisë dhe Ngjalljes, si triumf përfundimtar i dashurisë.

Nga Atë Aleksandër Shmeman

----------


## Archon

*Shpjegimi i ikonës së NGJALLJES SE LLAZARIT*

Ikona më e vjetër që tregon këtë ngjarje, Ngjalljen e Llazarit, u përket shekujve të parë të Krishterimit. Duke filluar me shekullin e dytë në katakombet romake u zbuluan rreth dyzet ikona. Shumica e tyre përmbajnë vetëm dy figura: atë të Jisu Krishtit duke ngritur Llazarin dhe atë të Llazarit duke dalë nga varri me rroba vdekjeje. Gjatë shekullit XIV kompozimi bëhet më kompleks me shtimin e atyre detajeve, që mund t’i shohim edhe në ikonat e ditëve të sotme.

Ikona, siç mund ta shihni, përcjell anën e jashtme fizike të mrekullisë. Sipas Ungjillit të Joanit (11:1-46) ikona tregon çdo detaj të ngjalljes së Llazarit. Duke ndjekur tregimin në Ungjill, ikona tregon se mrekullia ishte shfaqur në prani të njerëzve. Gropa në shkëmb, si gropa e Llazarit dhe numri i qytetit të Betanisë tregon se veprimi zhvillohet në varreza, jashtë murit të qytetit. Përballë grupit të apostujve është Shpëtimtari me motrat e Llazarit të vdekur, Martën dhe Marinë, në këmbët e Tij, duke iu bindur urdhrit të Krishtit për të larguar gurin. Një njeri e largoi atë që e mbante të mbyllur varrin. Ky detaj tregon se Llazari nuk mund të dilte vetë jashtë.
Vetë vdekja i bindet veprimit që komandon Ai dhe fjalëve të tij: “Llazar, dil”. Llazari, me duar e këmbë të lidhura, me rrobat e vdekjes, siç ishte varrosur, shfaqet në hyrje të shpellës. Një prej atyre të pranishmëve mban cepin e veshjes së Llazarit. Sipas fjalëve të Shpëtimtarit  “Zgjidheni, e lëreni të shkojë”, duke e liruar atë nga rrobat e vdekjes, nga të cilat ai nuk mund të lirohej vetë pa ndihmën e të tjerëve. Era e keqe e dekompozimit ende vjen nga ky trup, pas katër ditëve në varr dhe që tani rikthehet në jetë. Ai i pengon ata që qëndrojnë pranë të mbyllin hundën dhe gojën me rrobat e tyre. Të gjitha këto detaje flasin rreth faktit që kjo ngjarje u përket dukurive të kësaj bote, që këtu është thjesht një trup njerëzor. Këtë trup, vullneti i Perëndisë me anë të Birit të Tij, e ktheu për të vazhduar jetën mbi tokë.

Nga Libri: "Viti Liturgjikal"

----------


## Archon

*E DIELA E DAFINAVE - HAPE ZEMREN TENDE TE MIREPRESESH KRISHTIN...*

Krishti vjen me dëshirën e Tij për të vuajtur për njeriun. *Kur japim diçka me dashuri, duhet ta japim lirshëm, sepse vetëm atëherë quhet dhuratë e vërtetë.* Po ne, ç’do t’i ofrojmë Krishtit?
Ç’lule do të vendosim nën kryqin e Tij?

Pas ngjalljes së Llazarit, Krishti shkoi në Vithania në Jerusalem. Hyrja e Tij në Qytetin e Shenjtë ishte një tjetër triumf. Ai u përshëndet nga turmat e njerëzve që e prisnin si Mesia -Mbret të Izraelit. Ata e përshëndetën me tufa lulesh në duar dhe me thirrje lavdërimi: “Hosana! I bekuar është Ai që vjen në emrin e Zotit! Bir i Davidit! Mbret i Izraelit”.
E Shtuna e Llazarit zbulon armikun, që është vdekja. E Diela e Dafinave lajmëron fitoren e Mbretërisë së Perëndisë. Në jetën e Tij Jisu Krishti flak të gjitha përpjekjet për ta lavdëruar Atë. Por, gjashtë ditë para Pësimit, Ai jo vetëm nuk pranoi të lavdërohej, por vetë e rregulloi këtë lavdërim, duke bërë çfarë lajmëroi Zaharia. Ai e bëri të qartë se dëshironte të ishte i njohur si Mesia, Mbret dhe Shpëtimtar i Izraelit. Ai donte t’u tregonte hapur çifutëve që Mesia i pritur erdhi, Mbretëria e Tij ishte këtu dhe gjithë pritjet e tyre gjetën përmbushjen. Tashmë fillon Mbretëria e Tij.
“I bekuar është Ai që vjen ...” Krishti – Mbret u mirëprit nga fëmijët në Hyrjen e Tij në Jerusalem dhe është i mirëpritur nga çdonjëri prej nesh në zemrën tonë.
Ungjilli i lexuar në Shërbesën e Mëngjesores (Matth. 21:1-11, 15-17) përshkruan hyrjen triumfale të Jisuit në Jerusalem. Në fund të Shërbesës së Mëngjesit prifti thotë një lutje, bekon tufat e dafinave dhe më pas i shpërndan tek besimtarët. Me tufa dafinash në duar ne përshëndesim Mbretin duke kënduar. Ne e pohojmë atë si Mbretin dhe Zotin tonë. *Mbretëria e Perëndisë tashmë ka filluar dhe në ditën e pagëzimit ne jemi bërë qytetarë të tij duke premtuar për të qenë besnikë*. Kur ne marrim nga prifti tufën e dafinave, duke përtërirë betimin tonë tek Mbreti ynë dhe duke pohuar se jetojmë në Mbretërinë e Tij dhe çdo gjë në jetën tonë i përket Krishtit, asgjë nuk mund të na largojë nga Zotëruesi ynë i vërtetë.

Ne e dimë se Mbretëria është në rrugën e Tij për në Golgotha, në kryqëzimin dhe në varr. Ne e dimë se ky triumf është prolog i sakrificës së Tij. Tufat në duar tregojnë gatishmërinë për ta ndjekur Atë në këtë rrugë të sakrifikimit. Pranimi ynë i sakrificës dhe vetëmohimi është e vetmja rrugë për në Mbretëri.
Këto tufa shpallin besimin tonë në fitoren përfundimtare të Krishtit. Ashtu siç mbajmë tufat dhe këndojmë himnet për Zotin, ne tashmë jemi gjykuar së bashku me turmën e Jerusalemit, se ishte i njëjti zë që i thirri Hosana Krishtit, i cili pak ditë më vonë thirri ta kryqëzonin atë.* Çfarë ndodh me ne? A hyjmë në ditët e “Pësimeve të Tij vullnetare” apo qëndrojmë në një largësi duke thirrur “Kryqëzojeni Atë!”?*

----------


## Archon

Festimi i Ngjalljes se Llazarit ne Berat.

----------


## Archon



----------


## Archon

Sot Kisha jone feston te dielen e dafinave,hyrjen triumfale te Jezu Krishtit ne Jerusalem.

*E diela e Dafinave* 
Në këtë ditë festojmë hyrjen panigjirike të Zotit Jezu Krisht në Jerusalem. Gjatë ardhjes së Tij në Jerusalem Zoti dërgoi dy nga nxënësit e Tij që të marrin një gomar dhe hipur në të hyri në qytet. Sapo dëgjoi populli se po vjen Krishti morën menjëherë dega palmash në duar dhe dolën për ta pritur. Edhe disa shtruan rrobat e tyre në vendin që Jisui do të kalonte. Edhe të gjithë bashkë, edhe fëmijët e vegjël thërrisnin:  *“ Hosana , I bekuar është Ai që vjen në emrin e Zotit, mbreti I Izraelit”*. Krishti rivjen në Jeruzalem për të përmbushur ligjin. Krishti nuk I jep rëndësi të veçantë hyrjes panigjirike por ardhjes në kryq edhe në ngjallje. Hyrja e Krishtit në Jeruzalem është një hyrje martirike për në jetën pa mbarim drejt Zotit. Edhe për pak ditë do të martirizohet dhe do të vdes në kryq, për të mposhtur vdekjen dhe për të dhuruar jetën me ngjalljen.

----------


## Archon

*Leximet e dites.*

Mëngjezore Mateu. 21:1-11,15-17
Edhe kur u afruan në Jerusalem, dhe erdhën në Betfagji pranë Malit të Ullinjve, atëherë Jisui dërgoi dy nxënës, duke u thënë atyre: Shkoni në atë fshat që është përballë jush, dhe menjëherë do të gjeni një gomare të lidhur dhe një pulisht bashkë me të. Zgjidhini e m’i sillni. Edhe në u thëntë gjë juve ndonjë njeri, t’i thoni se Zoti ka nevojë për atë; dhe menjëherë do t’i dërgojë ata mbrapsht.   Edhe gjithë kjo u bë që të përmbushet ç’është thënë nga profeti, që thotë: “Thuajini bijës Sionë: Ja mbreti yt tek po të vjen i butë dhe hipur mbi gomare dhe mbi pulisht bir shtaze”. Edhe nxënësit, si shkuan, dhe bënë siç i urdhëroi ata Jisui, prunë gomaren dhe pulishtin. Edhe vunë mbi ata rrobat e tyre dhe e hipën atë sipër. Edhe më e shumta e turmës shtruan rrobat e tyre në udhë; dhe të tjerë këputnin degë pemësh e i shtronin në rrugë. Edhe turmat që i vinin përpara dhe ata që i vinin prapa bërtitnin, duke thënë: Hosana birit të Davidit. I bekuar është ai që vjen në emrin e Zotit. Hosana në më të lartat. Edhe kur ai hyri në Jerusalem, u tund tërë qyteti duke thënë: Cili është ky? Edhe turmat thoshin: Ky është Jisui, profeti, që është nga Nazareti i Galilesë. Po kryepriftërinjtë dhe shkruesit, kur panë çudirat që bëri, dhe djemtë duke bërtitur në tempull e duke thënë: Hosana birit të Davidit, u zemëruan dhe i thanë atij: Dëgjon se ç’thonë këta? Edhe Jisui u thotë atyre: Po. Kurrë s’keni lexuar “Se nga goja e fëmijëve dhe e foshnjave bëre gati lavdërim”? Edhe si i la ata, doli jashtë qytetit në Betani, dhe e shkoi natën atje.

Liturgji Apostulli Fil.4:4-9 
Gëzohuni përherë në Zotin; përsëri do të them: Gëzohuni. Butësia juaj le të njihet në të gjithë njerëzit. Zoti është afër. Mos kini kujdes për asgjë; po në çdo gjë kërkesat tuaja le t’i bëhen të njohura Perëndisë me falënderime me anë të faljes e të lutjes. Edhe paqja e Perëndisë që kapërcen çdo mendje do të ruajë zemrat tuaja dhe mendimet tuaja me anë të Jisu Krishtit. Prandaj, vëllezër, sa janë të vërteta, sa janë të hijshme, sa janë të drejta, sa janë të pastra, sa janë të dashura, sa janë të lavdëruara, nëse ka ndonjë mirësi, dhe nëse ka ndonjë lavdërim, këto mendoni. Ato që edhe mësuat dhe morët dhe dëgjuat e patë tek unë, këto bëni; dhe Perëndia i paqes do të jetë bashkë me ju.

*Ungjilli sipas Joanit*.12:1-18
Jisui pra gjashtë ditë përpara pashkës erdhi në Betani, ku ishte Llazari që pati vdekur, të cilin e kishte ngjallur prej së vdekurish. Edhe i bënë darkë atje; dhe Marta shërbente; dhe Llazari ishte një prej atyre që rrinin në tryezë bashkë me të. Atëherë Maria mori një litër vaj ere prej nardi të papërzier, shumë të shtrenjtë, dhe leu këmbët e Jisuit, dhe me flokët e saj fshiu këmbët e tij; dhe shtëpia u mbush me aromën e vajit të erës. Një, pra, nga të dymbëdhjetë nxënësit e tij, Juda Iskarioti, i biri i Simonit, ai që do ta tradhtonte, thotë: Përse të mos shitej ky vaj ere treqind dinarë e t’u jepej të varfërve? Edhe këtë e tha, jo se donte të dinte për të varfrit, po se ishte vjedhës dhe kishte kuletën e asprave, dhe mbante ç’viheshin në të. Jisui pra tha: Lëre, se e ruajti për ditën e varrimit tim. Sepse të varfrit i keni përherë bashkë me vete, po mua nuk më keni përherë. Një turmë e madhe pra prej Judenjve morën vesh se është atje; dhe erdhën jo për Jisuin vetëm, po që të shohin edhe Llazarin, të cilin e kishte ngjallur prej së vdekurish. Po kryepriftërinjtë bënë këshillë, që të vrasin edhe Llazarin. Sepse shumë veta prej Judenjve vinin për atë, dhe i besonin Jisuit. Të nesërmen një turmë e madhe që kishte ardhur në të kremten, kur dëgjuan se vjen Jisui në Jerusalem, morën degë palmash, dhe i dolën përpara ta presin, dhe thërrisnin: Hosanna, i bekuar është ai që vjen në emrin e Zotit, mbreti i Izraelit. Edhe Jisui gjeti një pulisht, dhe ndenji mbi të, siç është shkruar: “Mos ki frikë, bijë e Sionit, ja mbreti yt tek po vjen duke ndenjur mbi pulisht gomareje”. Edhe nxënësit nuk i kuptuan këto në fillim; po kur u lavdërua Jisui, atëherë u ra ndër mend atyre se këto ishin shkruar për të, dhe se këto ia bënë atij. Turma pra që ishte bashkë me të dëshmonte se thirri Llazarin nga varri, dhe e ngjalli prej së vdekurish. Prandaj edhe turma i doli përpara, sepse dëgjoi se ai kishte bërë këtë çudi.

----------


## Archon

Festimi i te dieles se Dafinave ne Lushnje,Kisha e Shen Gjergjit

----------


## Archon



----------


## Archon

Kisha e Shen Kollit ne Elbasan



Vlore

----------


## neokastra



----------


## Archon

E shtuna e Llazarit

Këtë të shtune nderojmë ngjallje e Llazarit prej Jisu Krishtit. Llazari ishte shok i Krishtit dhe të motrat e tij Marta dhe Maria e mikprisnin në shtëpinë e tyre shumë herë, e cila ndodhej në Vithani afër Jeruzalemit. Disa ditë përpara pësimeve të Krishtit, Llazari u sëmur dhe të motrat e tij lajmëruan Zotin I cili ndodhej në Galile që ta vizitonte. Por Zoti ndenji aty deri sa vdiq Llazari edhe atëherë u tha nxënësve të tij që të shkonin ta zgjonin. Kur mbërriti ne Vithani mori vesh prej motrave të Llazarit se ai kishte vdekur prej katër ditësh edhe kërkoj prej tyre që të shikonte varrin e tij. Kur arriti në varr qau edhe kërkoj që ti hiqnin gurin e varrit. Atëherë ngriti sytë prej qiellit, falenderoi Perëndinë dhe Atin dhe me zë të lartë thirri: Llazar dil përjashtë. Menjëherë doli jashtë I mbështjellë me pëlhura prej katër ditësh në varr përpara turmës së njerësve që shikonin çpo ndodhte, edhe Jisui kërkoi që ta lirojnë nga pëlhurat dhe të shkoj në shtëpi. Tradita e vjetër na thotë që Llazari ishte 30 vjeç edhe jetoi edhe 30 vjet të tjera. Edhe mbaroi jetën e tij në Qipro në vitin 63 pas. K, edhe varri I tij në qytetin e Kitieon shkruan: “ Llazar I katërditshmi dhe mik i Krishtit.” Në vitin 890 pas.K u transferua lipsani në Konstandinopojë nga perandori Leondi I Dituri. Tradita na thotë se karakteristika që e veçonte Llazarin pas ngjalljes është se ai nuk qeshi asnjëherë, vetëm kur pa një njeri I cili po vidhte një qyp balte dhe tha : “Po vjedh balta baltën.” Gjatë kësaj ditë nuk bëhen përkujtimore të fjeturish me grurë por vetëm trisagjio.

----------


## Archon

Sot ne Tirane,ne kishen e Ungjillezimit u krye liturgjia hyjnore gjate se ciles u dorezua edhe nje dhjakon i ri,Zoti Spiro Topanxha.

----------


## Albo



----------

